# New Camara



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Ok guys, I took your opinions, and went out and got a new camara, its a canon powershot. 

I like it alot, its pretty good, got it from best buy, the guys there are crazy. They try to get you everything high priced, first they say the kodak isnt good for this reasons: blah blah blah, bunch of stuff that isnt true, just because its cheaper then this one, then they try to talk you into getting more expenise memory cards, and then getting recharable batteries, pretty dumb, shoulda went some where else..

Oh well, got a decent camara! i'm happy :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

post pics of something audio related so i dont have to delete this! lmfao


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 23 2005, 08:49 PM~4469873
> *post pics of something audio related so i dont have to delete this! lmfao
> *


LOL! I appreciate you not deleting the thread... 

anyways, heres something car audio related... TEH FART BOX :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

mang fix ur settings, that shit looks like a bad camera fone pic


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 23 2005, 09:15 PM~4470039
> *mang fix ur settings, that shit looks like a bad camera fone pic
> *


Don't worry, that wasnt the canon :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

wessyde


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 23 2005, 09:19 PM~4470066
> *wessyde
> *


+1


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 23 2005, 11:23 PM~4470095
> *+1
> *


+2


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 23 2005, 09:25 PM~4470117
> *+2
> *


+3


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 23 2005, 11:29 PM~4470151
> *+3
> *


+4


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

since we're posting box pics, this is what I spend my day before christmas eve doing, I put my Onyx subs in my 15's sub's box with some plates I upholsted.










now since they're in such a big box, and tuned real low, hahah it plays not real super duper loud (its only ten's) but it is very SQ orientated and clear. 

Plus, the way I had to wire it to the mono amp was funky, I wired both subs to two ohm, then ran them in series to a final load of 4 ohms, and my little Bazooka amp is 350x1 at 4 ohms, so its dividing the wattage out into like 75 per coil. Its enough to get it moving though!


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

we finally saw the man behind the posts!!!

i still think you should have sold me one of those onyx tens though 

the ID12 is holding it down though


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Here is the REAL fart box :cheesy: This deserves its own topic! :biggrin: 





































Its even got the wires in the ports  :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I thought this topic was going to have pics taken with the NEW camera...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 24 2005, 09:33 AM~4472706
> *I thought this topic was going to have pics taken with the NEW camera...
> *


Not until christmas... :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 24 2005, 12:54 PM~4472794
> *Not until christmas... :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, you failed to mention that... :uh: 

I vote for topic deletion... :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 24 2005, 12:33 PM~4472706
> *I thought this topic was going to have pics taken with the NEW camera...
> *


i was thinkin the same...

im like what did he do, go from 1 megapix to 1.6 :dunno:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 24 2005, 11:22 AM~4472915
> *Yeah, you failed to mention that...  :uh:
> 
> I vote for topic deletion...  :cheesy:
> *


here here, i second that :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Merry christmas fuckers.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 24 2005, 11:46 AM~4473037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red x....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 24 2005, 10:46 AM~4473037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 24 2005, 11:27 AM~4473252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its true


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 25 2005, 12:20 AM~4477701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i love this new cam i got my mom...

check out my moew project for the RE 10's, but its cartooned!!
lol

before effect









after effect


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

im sure this isnt new but it makes me laugh, it also has a spot light effect and a couple others


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 03:06 PM~4486371
> *i love this new cam i got my mom...
> 
> check out my moew project for the RE 10's, but its cartooned!!
> ...


whats all that gray shit all over the MDF?? :dunno:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 04:07 PM~4486375
> *im sure this isnt new but it makes me laugh, it also has a spot light effect and a couple others
> *


looks more like a 2 year old went crazy with a spray paint gun full of gray shit. something tells me that camera suxorz massively


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

there is a function on my camera so that the picture looks like a cartoon

the picture is a CARTOON


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 03:22 PM~4486463
> *there is a function on my camera so that the picture looks like a cartoon
> 
> the picture is a CARTOON
> *


:roflmao: wonder how people look and shit :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 04:22 PM~4486463
> *there is a function on my camera so that the picture looks like a cartoon
> 
> the picture is a CARTOON
> *


doesn't look very cartoonish if you ask me :uh:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

alright aaron, maybe for the slow and retarded


before effect











after effect










its an effect that the camera can give called CARTOON


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 03:29 PM~4486506
> *alright aaron, maybe for the slow and retarded
> before effect
> 
> ...


I did'nt know you where black :dunno: LOL


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 04:29 PM~4486506
> *alright aaron, maybe for the slow and retarded
> before effect
> 
> ...


idk bout you, but it looks more like it made you white, than add a cartoonish effect to you, give it up already :uh:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

your such a hatin ass, think you know shit but dont, punk ass bitch... just mad cuz you cant get one uffin:

keep workin with particle board and complaining about ya mama not lettin you build in the garage

the picture of the caulking gun, glue, and MDF was a better shot of the cartoon effect, i was too close with the came on the "fuck aaron" shot


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 04:46 PM~4486590
> *your such a hatin ass, think you know shit but dont, punk ass bitch... just mad cuz you cant get one uffin:
> 
> the picture of the caulking gun, glue, and MDF was a better shot of the cartoon effect, i was too close with the came on the "fuck aaron" shot
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


if i really wanted to buy my own, i would, but it's not a priority to me right now, not as much as saving up for a loud stereo system


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

black canadians


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 03:46 PM~4486590
> *your such a hatin ass, think you know shit but dont, punk ass bitch... just mad cuz you cant get one uffin:
> 
> keep workin with particle board and complaining about ya mama not lettin you build in the garage
> ...


I thought the MDF looked more "cartoonish" then anything else? :dunno:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 26 2005, 06:49 PM~4486606
> *black canadians
> *


not from canada homie, check out my location

FORT LAUDERDALE, FLORIDA


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 06:50 PM~4486610
> *I thought the MDF looked more "cartoonish" then anything else? :dunno:
> *


as long as something looked cartoonish, the task was successful IMO :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 26 2005, 03:49 PM~4486606
> *black canadians
> *


huh?? i'm the candian fool! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 26 2005, 06:26 PM~4486484
> *doesn't look very cartoonish if you ask me :uh:
> *


nice way to edit once you realized your a dumb ass

what a cupcake


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 03:51 PM~4486620
> *as long as something looked cartoonish, the task was successful IMO :biggrin:
> *


lol.. why would you need that anyways??


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 06:52 PM~4486632
> *lol.. why would you need that anyways??
> *


lol

i dunno, i thought it was funny when i cartooned my lil cousin, he looked halarious, i cartooned the pic of the MDF and thought it was "different"...

it has more, probably like your usual digi, spot light, fish bowl, coloring book, cartoon...

i dont like the coloring book one too much, just outlines everything in the pic with a couple stray marks to add depth to the pic...no color just black lines how a normal coloring book would be (sorry, i had to point that out for the deaf and dumb)


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 03:56 PM~4486653
> *lol
> 
> i dunno, i thought it was funny when i cartooned my lil cousin, he looked halarious, i cartooned the pic of the MDF and thought it was "different"...
> ...


its pretty cool, what kinda cam was it again??


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 06:59 PM~4486674
> *its pretty cool, what kinda cam was it again??
> *



kodac C310, something not too expensive but gets the job done, it prints just like the one-hour photo at a CVS or eckerds pharmacy and thats all i was really hoping for...

pretty damn good IMO

i just printed a pic off of my lexmark X5270, wasnt as good
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/pro...kOID=1611298188


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 04:50 PM~4486612
> *not from canada homie, check out my location
> 
> FORT LAUDERDALE, FLORIDA
> *




Your a black canadian senior citizen??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Florida aka gods waiting room


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 26 2005, 04:09 PM~4486727
> *Your a black canadian senior citizen??
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 05:29 PM~4486506
> *alright aaron, maybe for the slow and retarded
> before effect
> 
> ...


ur an ashy ass *****


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 04:05 PM~4486712
> *kodac C310, something not too expensive but gets the job done, it prints just like the one-hour photo at a CVS or eckerds pharmacy and thats all i was really hoping for...
> 
> pretty damn good IMO
> ...


Same price I got mine for :angry: And it was right next to the canon powershot (the one i bought) :angry: eh, its all good, I like the powershot anyways


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 07:11 PM~4486739
> *ur an ashy ass *****
> *


huh?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 26 2005, 07:09 PM~4486727
> *Your a black canadian senior citizen??
> *


have you been sniffing my dust muhfucka ?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 07:11 PM~4486741
> *Same price I got mine for :angry: And it was right next to the canon powershot (the one i bought) :angry: eh, its all good, I like the powershot anyways
> *


yeh, i paid $243 for it with the 1yr warranty... i went for it being that its user friendly and my mom would over-complicate the camera's functionality if it were a "tad" more complex... and its a trusted/good brand of digi cam


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 04:37 PM~4486951
> *yeh, i paid $243 for it with the 1yr warranty... i went for it being that its user friendly and my mom would over-complicate the camera's functionality if it were a "tad" more complex... and its a trusted/good brand of digi cam
> *


ya, I don't see whats wrong with the one I got though? :dunno:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 07:42 PM~4486989
> *ya, I don't see whats wrong with the one I got though? :dunno:
> *


oh, im not saying nothing about your digi, hell, this is the first digi i bought so i really dont have room to shun anyone elses shit... i figure as long as it takes a pic, the pic comes out clean and realisitic, then who gives a fuck whether its a 3.2, 4.0, 5.0... i could care less as long as the pic looks like it came out of the one-hour photo


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 04:44 PM~4487003
> *oh, im not saying nothing about your digi, hell, this is the first digi i bought so i really dont have room to shun anyone elses shit... i figure as long as it takes a pic, the pic comes out clean and realisitic, then who gives a fuck whether its a 3.2, 4.0, 5.0... i could care less as long as the pic looks like it came out of the one-hour photo
> *


Not you, Brian LOL :biggrin: I don't see what makes him king of the digi cams anyways :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 06:32 PM~4486885
> *huh?
> *


YOU
NEED
LOTION

ashy bastage :0


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 08:01 PM~4487121
> *YOU
> NEED
> LOTION
> ...












i dont see where i need lotion at :dunno:

oh yeh, i forgot you dont like to read, the pictures over-whelm you and you forget that there are words that accompany it...

handle your fued with gumby, dont bring that "misplaced" aggression in here


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 07:02 PM~4487126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no misplaced aggression my ashy amigo 

Im amazed at the fact that Im not the only blk guy in this forum


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 05:11 PM~4487173
> *no misplaced aggression my ashy amigo
> 
> Im amazed at the fact that Im not the only blk guy in this forum
> *


I don't know of many black guys that are into extreme car audio :dunno:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 08:11 PM~4487173
> *no misplaced aggression my ashy amigo
> 
> Im amazed at the fact that Im not the only blk guy in this forum
> *


i feel you, i knew you were black when your post count was 10!!!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 06:33 PM~4487640
> *i feel you, i knew you were black when your post count was 10!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 08:33 PM~4487640
> *i feel you, i knew you were black when your post count was 10!!!
> *


racial profiling!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 07:33 PM~4487640
> *i feel you, i knew you were black when your post count was 10!!!
> *


oh my......


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

This whole page is funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I offered a cheaper solution for a digi cam I have lots of hands on experience with, but no one bothered to pay any attention...

http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/...sp?product=1135

Here is a link to the post...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4403286


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 27 2005, 10:45 AM~4491447
> *I offered a cheaper solution for a digi cam I have lots of hands on experience with, but no one bothered to pay any attention...
> 
> http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/...sp?product=1135
> ...


I DON'T CARE! :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 27 2005, 03:26 PM~4492129
> *I DON'T CARE! :uh:
> *


I believe that goes without saying...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 27 2005, 12:27 PM~4492146
> *I believe that goes without saying...
> *


Its just that you where saying the canon powershot is crap basicly, it is FINE there is nothing wrong with it, it takes pictures with great qulity, thats its job, so whats the problem??


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 27 2005, 03:29 PM~4492170
> *Its just that you where saying the canon powershot is crap basicly, it is FINE there is nothing wrong with it, it takes pictures with great qulity, thats its job, so whats the problem??
> *


You paid double the price for an outdated digi cam, that's the problem with it...

It takes compact flash memory for Christ sake!

As I said before, that cam would have been great 2 years ago...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 27 2005, 12:32 PM~4492215
> *You paid double the price for an outdated digi cam, that's the problem with it...
> 
> It takes compact flash memory for Christ sake!
> ...


  well, I appriate your help :happysad: I DID look for the olimpus cam, and they did'nt have it


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 27 2005, 02:03 PM~4492530
> * well, I appriate your help :happysad: I DID look for the olimpus cam, and they did'nt have it
> *


then stop shopping at best buy already


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 27 2005, 05:17 PM~4493236
> *then stop shopping at best buy already
> *


Damn Aaron, you beat me to it! :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 27 2005, 02:17 PM~4493236
> *then stop shopping at best buy already
> *


I'm gonna anser that with a simple, NO


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 27 2005, 06:04 PM~4493794
> *I'm gonna anser that with a simple, NO
> *


[attachmentid=400360][attachmentid=400359]

i think the pic speaks for itself.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Dec 27 2005, 03:15 PM~4493862
> *[attachmentid=400360][attachmentid=400359]
> 
> i think the pic speaks for itself.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 27 2005, 03:32 PM~4492215
> *You paid double the price for an outdated digi cam, that's the problem with it...
> 
> It takes compact flash memory for Christ sake!
> ...


my cam takes SD memory...


i didnt even see that other post where you suggested it... honestly, i went christmas shopping with my girl, drove past an office max and said "fuck it", pulled up, looked at what they had, and picked the one i bought...

its good man, the prints are just like the 1 hour photo if not better... it was a pretty damn good guess, and its user friendly, a big plus for me...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I'm happy with mine, I agree, I did pay a bit to much


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Well I figured pit was black too when I first got here too..... But your no the only 2


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 28 2005, 08:13 PM~4503110
> *Well I figured pit was black too when I first got here too..... But your no the only 2
> *


nice monte man :0 what size rims??


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 28 2005, 09:13 PM~4503110
> *Well I figured pit was black too when I first got here too..... But your no the only 2
> *


like orange?


those rims would look better on my truck :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL and your chips would look better in my bank account lol... an man they 22's I gots another set for slae brand new.Tires still got the stickers on them. I can get more/better pics tommorrow in the daylight if you want them.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

five-thou

where you from?

i got a street sweepa but its not fully auto, just a g-40 for security purposes 

now my cousins, lol, they have a small militia and enough autillary to scramble alot of eggs...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 28 2005, 10:08 PM~4503466
> *LOL and your chips would look better in my bank account lol... an man they 22's  I gots another set for slae brand new.Tires still got the stickers on them. I can get more/better pics tommorrow in the daylight if you want them.
> *


f'n, if their 5 lug, don't even bother with the pics, i have a love hate relationship with ford right now, i love my truck, but i hate that ford put 6 lug hubs on the new f150's :angry:

i coulda had a nice set of 22's on my truck right now :angry:


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

You know they make a 1" adaptor that will go from 5 to 6 lug???
bro I gotta a few choppas..


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 28 2005, 10:47 PM~4504134
> *You know they make a 1" adaptor that will go from 5 to 6 lug???
> bro I gotta a few choppas..
> *


 :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 28 2005, 11:47 PM~4504134
> *You know they make a 1" adaptor that will go from 5 to 6 lug???
> bro I gotta a few choppas..
> *


um, i don't want my rims sticking out that far, and its not recomended on a truck that might just be used for hauling large objects, i'd rather just get 6 lug rims, than worry about how much weight my lug adapters will hold.

and put them guns away, ain't no use if you don't have any ammunition


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Lol Naw man buy some deep dish chrome wheels with a 4 inch lip on them or someting then put the adaptors on they shouldnt stick out. All these "DONKS" you see with 22's-28's got atleast 1.50" adaptors on them. Most of them dont stick out if lifted right.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 29 2005, 08:57 PM~4509861
> *Lol    Naw man buy some deep dish chrome wheels with a 4 inch lip on them or someting then put the adaptors on they shouldnt stick out.  All these "DONKS" you see with 22's-28's got atleast 1.50" adaptors on them. Most of them dont stick out if lifted right.
> *


i dont understand want "donk" means...

can someone explain this, i was told that i was "donking" myself in another thread, im just confused on what this is about?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 29 2005, 06:57 PM~4509861
> *Lol    Naw man buy some deep dish chrome wheels with a 4 inch lip on them or someting then put the adaptors on they shouldnt stick out.  All these "DONKS" you see with 22's-28's got atleast 1.50" adaptors on them. Most of them dont stick out if lifted right.
> *


um, deep dish= sticking out the wheel well, i'm gonna do it the right way, not the down souf weetodd did way


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 30 2005, 01:05 AM~4512224
> *um, deep dish= sticking out the wheel well, *


not necessarily, it just means they have a big lip. if you measure right and get the right wheel for your application it will tuck.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Dec 29 2005, 11:09 PM~4512272
> *not necessarily, it just means they have a big lip. if you measure right and get the right wheel for your application it will tuck.
> *


on my truck, a 4" lip will stick out about 1.5" - 2"



a little refresher of what the stock rims look like, and an idea of where my lugs are, which are directly behind my center caps


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

well check this one out and look at the lip on the rims then look how they dont stick out......


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 29 2005, 10:20 PM~4512370
> *on my truck, a 4" lip will stick out about 1.5" - 2"
> a little refresher of what the stock rims look like, and an idea of where my lugs are, which are directly behind my center caps
> 
> ...


damn, you need some dubz :thumbsdown:


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 30 2005, 12:40 PM~4514639
> *damn, you need some dubz :thumbsdown:
> *


some good wheels and a chrome grill would look good on that. nothing too serious though. a hard bed cover would look good too.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 29 2005, 12:08 AM~4503466
> *LOL and your chips would look better in my bank account lol... an man they 22's  I gots another set for slae brand new.Tires still got the stickers on them. I can get more/better pics tommorrow in the daylight if you want them.
> *


I had a set of those Kaizer wheels on my magnum... they look good in person.. But I think the offset on those are 18mm's and its to posotive of a wheel for a ford f150 especially if he does not want them sticking out


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Dec 30 2005, 12:22 PM~4515864
> *some good wheels and a chrome grill would look good on that. nothing too serious though. a hard bed cover would look good too.
> *


Deffinitly :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 30 2005, 10:40 AM~4514639
> *damn, you need some dubz :thumbsdown:
> *


indeed, but these will be my winter rims, and 20" rims look too damn small on these big arse trucks, need 22's or bigger 



> _Originally posted by awash242_@Dec 30 2005, 01:22 PM~4515864
> *some good wheels and a chrome grill would look good on that. nothing too serious though. a hard bed cover would look good too.
> *


already looked into it, i can't find the link right now, but my new chrome grill is gonna cost me about 500 bux, plus another couple hundred to get a chrome front bumper, and a roll pan for the rear.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 30 2005, 04:03 PM~4517102
> *indeed, but these will be my winter rims, and 20" rims look too damn small on these big arse trucks, need 22's or bigger
> 
> *


ya, go with 22's 23's or 24's or 26's if you can afford it :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 30 2005, 05:25 PM~4517252
> *ya, go with 22's 23's or 24's or 26's if you can afford it  :cheesy:
> *


if i win the lotto, i'll get 28's


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 30 2005, 07:32 PM~4517637
> *if i win the lotto, i'll get 28's
> *


i'd get a more manly truck before i got ugly ass rims :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2005, 10:28 PM~4519192
> *i'd get a more manly truck before i got ugly ass rims :biggrin:
> *


And THOSE are the kind of coments, that make LIL's car stereo fourm, what it is :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 31 2005, 09:33 AM~4520412
> *And THOSE are the kind of coments, that make LIL's car stereo fourm, what it is :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: we're talkin lottery money here...i sure wouldn't be driving THAT thing, lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 31 2005, 10:27 AM~4520931
> *:biggrin: we're talkin lottery money here...i sure wouldn't be driving THAT thing, lol
> *


lol, i'd have a chevy, or a ram or something :dunno:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 31 2005, 11:27 AM~4520931
> *:biggrin: we're talkin lottery money here...i sure wouldn't be driving THAT thing, lol
> *


your right, i'd just put 24's on that thing and keep it as a daily driver, i'd have to go out and buy the extended cab version with the short short bed on it, 4x4 of course, with the 5.4L under the hood


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 31 2005, 02:02 PM~4521394
> *your right, i'd just put 24's on that thing and keep it as a daily driver, i'd have to go out and buy the extended cab version with the short short bed on it, 4x4 of course, with the 5.4L under the hood
> *


lottery money..50 million or more. 

i would be driving nothing less then a 100k car, lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 31 2005, 01:15 PM~4521480
> *lottery money..50 million or more.
> 
> i would be driving nothing less then a 100k car, lol
> *


thats you, a 100k dollar car isn't something i'd be driving every day either, because i like trucks, and especially ford trucks. you best believe though, that that truck wouldn't be stock very long, altered suspension, custom interior, the bed would be a big speaker box, with a little bit of room for the air pumps/amps/batteries, and the engine would either be twinturbo'd, or replaced with a 460


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 31 2005, 02:27 PM~4521540
> *thats you, a 100k dollar car isn't something i'd be driving every day either, because i like trucks, and especially ford trucks.  you best believe though, that that truck wouldn't be stock very long, altered suspension, custom interior, the bed would be a big speaker box, with a little bit of room for the air pumps/amps/batteries, and the engine would either be twinturbo'd, or replaced with a 460
> *


that much money, i'd drive the shit out of any car, lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 31 2005, 01:28 PM~4521553
> *that much money, i'd drive the shit out of any car, lol
> *


perfect excuse to have to put a 460 in it, drive the ish out of the 5.4L :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

thread offically hijacked..


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 31 2005, 01:59 PM~4521775
> *thread offically hijacked..
> *


DAMN STR8T


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 31 2005, 01:13 PM~4521844
> *DAMN STR8T
> *


 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 31 2005, 02:59 PM~4521775
> *thread offically hijacked..
> *


now you know how it feels! :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 31 2005, 01:21 PM~4521886
> *now you know how it feels!  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

since this thread is fubar already, i'll post my little as reversed rims on my Fiat 









1x7 reversed roadsters on 175-50-r13 BF Goodriches


between the hydros and the width of the tires, i only usually got 6 months wear out of them before having to buy a new set 











Same deal with my 73 nova, with the hydros on it the tires didnt last long either, and I couldnt do side to side with it very well because of the funky 14x7 reversed roadsters. If you look closely at the back of the rear fender, you see it has a sort of stock one peice skirt....so if it got too low all it did was rub-a-dub-dub


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 1 2006, 11:58 AM~4527370
> *since this thread is fubar already, i'll post my little as reversed rims on my Fiat
> 
> 
> ...


how many cars do you have? :0


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 31 2005, 03:02 PM~4521394
> *your right, i'd just put 24's on that thing and keep it as a daily driver, i'd have to go out and buy the extended cab version with the short short bed on it, 4x4 of course, with the 5.4L under the hood
> *


you'll end up going to RWD if you bagg it homie 

baggin a 4x4 is close to impossible and impratical, changing it to a RWD makes more sense and is common...

and before you get cocky, you said you wanted to bagg your truck, so thats were the airbag talk comes in to play


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 1 2006, 03:26 PM~4528177
> *you'll end up going to RWD if you bagg it homie
> 
> baggin a 4x4 is close to impossible and impratical, changing it to a RWD makes more sense and is common...
> ...


Its hard, not alot of people have done it, but, it has ben done :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 1 2006, 08:11 PM~4528756
> *Its hard, not alot of people have done it, but, it has ben done :cheesy:
> *


never said it hasnt been done, ppl just rather trash it and get it down the 2wheel style


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 1 2006, 05:25 PM~4528870
> *never said it hasnt been done, ppl just rather trash it and get it down the 2wheel style
> *


ya, lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

newer escalades are common to bag with awd..


----------

